# GT: Game 36 @ T'Wolves 1/10



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







@








Los Angeles Clipper(16-19)@
Minnesota Timberwolves(17-15)

WHEN: Wednsday, January 10th at 5:00 PM Pacific; 8:00 PM Eastern
WHERE: Target Center at Minneapolis, Minnesota
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket; NBALeaguePass; AM 1110



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Shaun Livingston | Cuttino Mobley | Tim Thomas | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Sam Cassell | James Singleton | Aaron Williams

T'Wolves Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Mike James | Ricky Davis | Trenton Hassell | Kevin Garnett | Mark Blount

 Key Reserves







|







|








Marko Jaric | Randy Foye | Craig Smith

Q's Quote:
"Will be a closer game then people might think and Cassell should have another good game, along with Brand having a monster. For the Wolves, KG obviously will have a great game, and Davis plus James should chip in. Bench play will be key in this game, and I expect Cassell to give a good enough push to push the Clippers over the top. Hope to see some of Singleton after his hustle and great play at the Hornets. Currently, the Clippers are 1.5 games out of the 7th and 8th seeds and with a win they will be a half a game behind the Wolves and out of the playoffs. Both the Warriors and Nuggets who are a game and 1.5 games ahead of the Clippers also play so if they all are to lose, the Clippers would be just a half game out of the 7th seed and if Rockets are too lose, they would be 5 games out of 6th."


Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 101-94
Q's Prediction Record: 21-14





*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...708.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> Sam Cassell said his injured heel was sore after his 31-point, 35-minute effort in Monday's victory. Cassell was held out of practice Tuesday to rest and said he expected to play tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Corey Maggette, who sat out the last two games because of a sore left foot, participated in practice and might play tonight.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Pinto's Preview:


> :: Chris Kaman to be put under the gun to bounce back from a recent slump at the both ends of the court as head coach Mike Dunleavy's likely to call his number to defend the length and considerable offensive skill of Kevin Garnett while relying on Kaman to go right at KG and his front-line teammate Mark Blount at the offensive end of the court to establish an interior presence in the Clippers game plan with the ball. Kaman's been outplayed by lesser known less than offensive minded centers Zaza Pachulia of the Hawks and Hornet pivot Tyson Chandler in back to back games. His overall performance in this game could well be a gauge to team success.
> :: Corey Maggette to re-emerge as a key cog off the bench in this game for Los Angeles. Maggette participated in a long, grueling practice Tuesday in Minneapolis appearing to have sufficiently healed from a strained left arch suffered early on this trip to jump back into the rotation after resting the foot the past two games. Maggette's ability to attack the rim in the open court (he scored 18 points in the earlier encounter with the Wolves) combined with Sam Cassell's shot-making prowess provides the club with a pair of dimensions very much necessary if Los Angeles is to muster the firepower necessary to post a victory at the Target Center.
> :: Shaun Livingston's defense versus starting Minnesota point man Mike James and rookie reserve Randy Foye to be a pivotal factor in the flow of this game. Livingston's proven vulnerable to quick, penetrating point guards lately. It will be imperative that he keep James and Foye in front of him and force them to beat him and the Clips defense by making perimeter shots.
> :: Minnesota's Trenton Hassell's offense to be a key watch. If Hassell continues his recent high scoring ways (15.7ppg over the last 4, 62.5% shooting over the past 6) he could serve as an X-factor in this one. He'll be on the floor to check Cassell defensively, where he earns his keep most nights.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

the thing i'm most worried about is kaman defending blount...blount has been on a tear as of late, and kaman never does good against good/decent centers, which is the category blount falls in right now...if kaman holds blount to about 15, then we can win, if blount scores over 20, i think we are sunk...


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

This game is the absolute must win game of the year.
If the Clips win..
us, fans, can start to think about respectability and playoffs..
If the Clips lose..
then this forum will get U-G-L-Y.. you ain't got no alibi.

i say..
clips win 101-95
Go Clips..
keep our hopes for the rest of the season .. UP.
will 45-37 get this team to the playoffs?
what about 42-40?
This is a must win game then.
17-19 sure is better than 16-20 coming home on Saturday.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

haha
although Livingston has started more games than i would like in the season....i will see how we are doing at the all star break...and whether we get somebody or not to fully judge if we make the playoffs ...

oh and damn the CLIPPERS ALWAYS STRUGGLE against the Wolves remember when Sam would hit those clutch jumpers against us ???? hahaha


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Worst shooting ever from both teams.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn imagine the Clippers could shoot by how much they would be winning right now ????


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i say Sam just keep shooting nobody else seems to be able to knock down anything if their life depended on it .....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

End Of One:

Clippers 24
Wolves 18

Pretty bad shooting by the Clippers but not turning the ball over is what gave them the lead.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

dammit 33-38 minnesota


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Good Lord the Clippers suck...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

squeemu said:


> Good Lord the Clippers suck...



check the sig...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

39-38 clippers...don't worry though, they'll find a way to lose it...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

haha i know he has been playing ok but HAHA at Mark Blount playing like a Superstar and not missing against the clippers hahahhaa shooting a 3?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

End of 3:

Clippers 72
Wolves 70

Maggette is a bonehead, and needs to stop thinking he'll draw a foul every damn time. Besides that, KG has been killing the Clips on the boards, they need to box out and with Kaman out now, hopefully Singleton can provide some energy to get the rebounds. Let's go Clippers :applause:


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

nail biter in minnesota.

Kaman was looking real good before he sprained his ankle.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

cadarn said:


> nail biter in minnesota.
> 
> Kaman was looking real good before he sprained his ankle.


Crap, he sprained his ankle? I hope it's nothing serious...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

cadarn said:


> *nail biter in minnesota.*
> 
> Kaman was looking real good before he sprained his ankle.


I'm just glad Sammy's on our side now


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

What a *HORRIBLE* call


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

this is some bull **** calls by the refs...when the clips go in the lane its a charge...when the wolves drive down the lane they call a block....total bs


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Hmm, contreversial call have to say but It's a Deserved make up call IMO and Maggette puts the Clips up 1 with just over 39 seconds left.


----------



## joe shmoe (Dec 16, 2005)

big game right here. the wolves have better record than us.


----------



## joe shmoe (Dec 16, 2005)

maggette!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Maggette, thank you! Hehe I guess he read what I put about him being a bonehead somehow and proved me wrong


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

refs better not screw it up for us this last play


----------



## joe shmoe (Dec 16, 2005)

clipps win!!!


-I notice a surge since cassel jumped back into the lineup.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Well what do ya know... Maggs hits the game winner... I bet he was thinking, "Take that Dun, ill be doing this for another team soon."

Way to go Maggette, still wish Dun didnt force him into wanting to be traded.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Oh man I need some thing to calm me down after that nail biter, I bit all the way down to the bone  haha. Who said Clippers are out of the playoffs???? Haha


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Solid win for the Clips. Nice 3-3 road trip despite losing to the lowly Hawks. Lets keep it rollin at home.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Good job by Maggette at the end!

Keep starting Cassell and the Clippers will win. His swagger is a huge factor that can't be placed on a stat sheet or on a highlight reel. Nice to get a win on the road. Go Clippers!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

they better keep it rolling at home i think Sam will play even better and help the team more at home get everyone pumped up..
haha stupid *** play near the end the Clippers are lucky Maggette got an open look and actually made it, Maggette making a WINNING SHOT haha thats funny 
i thought the Wolves were gonna win at the buzzer but good thing it bounced out 
Maaan we need to get on a damn winning streak cuz the Suns NEVER LOSE hahah its pretty annoying 
and the Lakers are playing well....


----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

Ok so why is that everyone is always bashing Corey? He is along with EB is one the only consistent players we have! Why trade him? Nobody ever posts anything about Mobley sucking EVERY single night! Shaun with another pathetic game. Corey's shot may not always be reliable, but he drives to basket, gets to the line and get players into foul trouble. Seriously DUMBLEVY should be kissing Corey's nuts and find a way to pack up Mobley and Shaun.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

beavertrapper said:


> DUMBLEVY


u r so intelligent.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

I like Maggette sometimes because sometimes he scores well, like tonight. He is also very frustrating because he has frequent turnovers and offensive fouls. There have been some games where the Clippers were up by two, Maggette turns it over, the other team scores, Maggette gets an offensive foul and the other team makes two free throws. Then he'll go and miss a shot and suddenly, after the other team scores again, they're four points down.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

squeemu said:


> I like Maggette sometimes because sometimes he scores well, like tonight. He is also very frustrating because he has frequent turnovers and offensive fouls. There have been some games where the Clippers were up by two, Maggette turns it over, the other team scores, Maggette gets an offensive foul and the other team makes two free throws. Then he'll go and miss a shot and suddenly, after the other team scores again, they're four points down.


He also makes Brand & Kaman's life easier by putting the opposing frontcourt in foul trouble virtually every game. And every team needs a guy who's willing to shoot the ball, sometimes when he (or Cassell) is not on the court, the clips look like they're afraid of the basket or something. He also busts his *** every night, but not everyone appreciates that.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

I like Maggette. Personally, I hope that he stays with the Clippers even though that is not very likely. It's just sometimes he's very frustrating. Every player on the Clippers is frustrating at times, though.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

yeah it's hard to believe that we are desperately trying to move Corey when Mobley and Shaun are stinking it up every single game


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

alexander said:


> yeah it's hard to believe that we are desperately trying to move Corey when Mobley and Shaun are stinking it up every single game


if anyone is affecting this team negatively with the crappy play i say Livingston, in Sams absence he didnt do diddly squat, i am hoping the Clippers realize he is never going to be anything in this league just like some Clipper fans are starting to realize it now ....
LOOK AT HIM PLAY PLEASE.....
he cant shoot, he misses layups, he misses running jumpers, he even passes the ball horribly at times, and his defense??? please....he is huge he should block a couple shots here and there....if the Clippers give this poor excuse for a PG a contract extension it will probably send this franchise back to the cellars of the NBA.....:sad:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Maggette hits a game winner, and suddenly everyone is on his jock, wow. Player of the game wasn't Corey, sorry, I don't care what you try to say, the player of the game in my opinion was one Chris Kaman. In the 26 minutes he played, Clippers were up and he had 12 points with 6 boards, 2 blocks on 5-8 shooting. If Kaman was to be out, you think Thomas or Williams could've rebounded the ball like Shaggy did? Let's say Kaman would not have played, then the Wolves would have won, hands down, but since he did, his play kept the Clippers up over the Wolves due to his rebounding and hustle. Hopefully the ankle sprain wasn't severe and he'll be back for the Cavs because we WILL need him against Big Z. Thanks for sealing the deal Corey, but the game ball belongs to one Chris Kaman. Hate on me for this post, go right ahead, but it's the truth. If he hadn't sprained or twisted his ankle, I'm sure the Clippers would have grabbed most of the rebounds and gotten more points out of him(about 8 more to give him 20) which is more then A-Train got and 3 less then what T2 got. Clippers MOST effective line up is Cassell - Livingston - Mobley - Brand - Kaman from what I've seen. Why? You have 3 players who can set up the offense with two outside shooters, two post players and two people who can slash pretty well, not to mention 3 players who can draw fouls. I hope Coach Dunleavy keeps the same starting unit instead of starting Ross in place of Livingston/Mobley on Saturday to guard LeBron as I think Livingston can do a decent job on him, it's the quick PG's which hurt him. IL for next game should hopefully be: Yaroslav Korolev, Zeljko Rebraca, Luke Jackson. I want to see Luke, but we need Paul Davis active just in case Kaman's ankle is to sprain up(unless he plays then he's on the IL and Jackson active). Let's Go Clippers, Let's Go :clap2:


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Maggette hits a game winner, and suddenly everyone is on his jock, wow. Player of the game wasn't Corey, sorry, I don't care what you try to say, the player of the game in my opinion was one Chris Kaman. In the 26 minutes he played, Clippers were up and he had 12 points with 6 boards, 2 blocks on 5-8 shooting. If Kaman was to be out, you think Thomas or Williams could've rebounded the ball like Shaggy did? Let's say Kaman would not have played, then the Wolves would have won, hands down, but since he did, his play kept the Clippers up over the Wolves due to his rebounding and hustle. Hopefully the ankle sprain wasn't severe and he'll be back for the Cavs because we WILL need him against Big Z. Thanks for sealing the deal Corey, but the game ball belongs to one Chris Kaman. Hate on me for this post, go right ahead, but it's the truth. If he hadn't sprained or twisted his ankle, I'm sure the Clippers would have grabbed most of the rebounds and gotten more points out of him(about 8 more to give him 20) which is more then A-Train got and 3 less then what T2 got. Clippers MOST effective line up is Cassell - Livingston - Mobley - Brand - Kaman from what I've seen. Why? You have 3 players who can set up the offense with two outside shooters, two post players and two people who can slash pretty well, not to mention 3 players who can draw fouls. I hope Coach Dunleavy keeps the same starting unit instead of starting Ross in place of Livingston/Mobley on Saturday to guard LeBron as I think Livingston can do a decent job on him, it's the quick PG's which hurt him. IL for next game should hopefully be: Yaroslav Korolev, Zeljko Rebraca, Luke Jackson. I want to see Luke, but we need Paul Davis active just in case Kaman's ankle is to sprain up(unless he plays then he's on the IL and Jackson active). Let's Go Clippers, Let's Go :clap2:


Honestly, in the couple of years since i've been here, it's the same people demanding to trade Maggette, while the same people are still defending him. I've never been of the belief that he's a bad player that does more harm than good, and i'm sure you've always felt the opposite.

By the way, having outside shooters who aren't allowed/willing to shoot from the outside kind of negates their effectiveness don't ya think? I've never seen Livingston & Cassell play especially well together consistently and Mobley's "less is more" philosophy doesn't exactly accomplish much.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

leidout said:


> Honestly, in the couple of years since i've been here, it's the same people demanding to trade Maggette, while the same people are still defending him. I've never been of the belief that he's a bad player that does more harm than good, and i'm sure you've always felt the opposite.
> 
> By the way, having outside shooters who aren't allowed/willing to shoot from the outside kind of negates their effectiveness don't ya think? I've never seen Livingston & Cassell play especially well together consistently and Mobley's "less is more" philosophy doesn't exactly accomplish much.


You are so logical, leidout. I miss reading your posts when you're not here.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

leidout said:


> Honestly, in the couple of years since i've been here, it's the same people demanding to trade Maggette, while the same people are still defending him. I've never been of the belief that he's a bad player that does more harm than good, and i'm sure you've always felt the opposite.
> 
> By the way, having outside shooters who aren't allowed/willing to shoot from the outside kind of negates their effectiveness don't ya think? I've never seen Livingston & Cassell play especially well together consistently and Mobley's "less is more" philosophy doesn't exactly accomplish much.


^Aint that the truth. I love Livy and Sam starting together as well. Coach D better not switch it up.


----------

